# [Review] Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E im PCGHX Check - Die neue Pfeilspitze?



## Icke&Er (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Einleitung*


Nun ist es wieder soweit: Thermalright schickt einen neuen Kühler ins Rennen. Nach dem Launch des True Spirit 140, Macho HR-02 und des True Spirit war es ruhig geworden im Hause Thermalright, aber nun greift man wieder voll in das Geschehen ein. Mit dem neuen Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E kommt eine Art Neuauflage des beliebten IFX-14 auf den Markt. Der Kühler basiert stark  auf dem Silver Arrow, wie man es auch schon anhand des Namens deuten kann. Nichts desto trotz bringt der Kühler einige Neuerungen mit, welche ihn für das hardwarefanatische Volk interessant machen soll. Darunter fallen z.B. neue Lüfter oder geänderte Heatpipes. Der Kühler wurde hauptsächlich für die neuen mehrkernigen CPUs ausgelegt und soll dessen größerer Wärmeentwicklung entgegenwirken. Trotzdem sind natürlich auch weiterhin die restlichen gängigen Sockel in der Kompatibilitätsliste mit aufgeführt. Somit ist der Kühler für ein weites Anwendungsfeld gerüstet. Ob der Silver Arrow SB-E aus dem Hause Thermalright mit Hilfe der neuen Änderungen den derzeitigen Ansprüchen gewachsen ist, soll mein folgendes Review klären.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.

*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*​*Intel - Systeme**AMD - Systeme*​*Kühlleistung**Einleitung**
Testsystem**
Standardbelüftung**
1x Referenzbelüftung**
2x Referenzbelüftung**Bonus-Tests*​*Fazit*
*Links

*​ 
*Danksagung*

http://www.pc-cooling.de/

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei PC-Cooling für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Testmusters bedanken.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

In Sachen Verpackung verfolgt Thermalright die Methode „Back to the roots“. Man verwendet nämlich wieder den aus alten Zeiten bei vielen Leuten beliebten einfachen Pappkarton. Ich persönlich fand das neue Verpackungsstyling auch sehr ansprechend, aber auch der stilsichere einfache Pappkarton hat seine Reize. Auf der Oberseite der Verpackung findet man das Thermalright Logo, womit sich das Verpackungsinnenleben schnell einem Hersteller zuordnen lässt.  Auf den beiden Nebenseiten befindet sich dann der Name des Kühlers und eine Art Logo. In meinen Augen stellt es einen Pfeil dar und würde somit zu dem Namen des Kühlers passen. Ansonsten wurde die Außenhülle der Verpackung nicht weiter designed oder verändert.
Öffnet man den Pappkarton nun, fällt einem schnell auf, dass Thermalright großen Wert auf eine sichere Auslieferung des Kühlers legt. Man findet viele Schaumstoffmatten, welche Beschädigungen am Kühler oder des mitgelieferten Zubehörs verhindern sollen. Bei einem Kühlerpreis von über 60€ finde ich diese Maßnahmen auch durchaus gerechtfertigt. Der Kühler sowie das Zubehör befinden sich in der Mitte und die beiden Lüfter jeweils rechts und links daneben. Somit ist auch eine Kollision von Lüfter und Kühler während des Transports nicht möglich.
Werfen wir nun mal einen Blick auf das mitgelieferte Zubehör. Dieses befindet sich in einem kleinen Extrakarton und ist in separaten Plastiktüten verpackt. Auch hier ist wieder die von Thermalright gewohnte Maßarbeit zu finden. Alles ist sauber verarbeitet und man findet alles vor, was man für eine reibungslose Montage benötigt. Besonders ist mir hier positiv aufgefallen, dass der Kühler Montagematerial für alle derzeit gängigen Sockel bereithält. Dies ist leider nicht bei jedem Kühler (von anderen Herstellern) so vorzufinden. Zusätzlich liegen auch eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste, ein Montagewerkzeug und ein drittes Paar Lüfterklemmen bei. Anstelle des kleinen Schraubenschlüssels hätte ich mir lieber einen richtigen Schraubendreher gewünscht, da es sonst recht kniffelig werden kann. Abschließend kann man sagen, dass man von Thermalright das geliefert bekommt, was man sich erwartet hat und sich auch wünscht. Alles ist gut verarbeitet und auf einem hohem Niveau. Leider kommt dadurch aber auch der erhöhte Preis zustande, aber Qualität darf auch etwas kosten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fj8-q7VPIQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Erste Impressionen*

Auf den ersten Blick kommt einem der Kühler sofort bekannt vor. Klar, wer kennt den Thermalright IFX-14 oder den Silver Arrow nicht? Der Teufel steckt hierbei aber im Detail. Der Kühler basiert im Grundaufbau zwar immer noch auf dem normalen Silver Arrow, bringt aber einiges an Veränderungen mit sich. Ich habe diese einmal für euch aufgelistet:


Der Kühler verfügt nun über acht 6mm Heatpipes und nicht mehr über nur sechs.
Der zweite Lüfter wurde auf 150mm vergrößert und beide haben bessere Lager erhalten.
Die Lüfterklemmen sind nun innenliegend und verhindern Kollisionen mit Heatpipes.
optimiertes Montagematerial
optimierte Kühler-Lamellenform für verbesserte Temperaturen
 Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, ist dies doch eine ganze Reihe an Veränderungen, die den Kühler auch für hitzköpfige CPUs einsetzbar machen soll. Ob er das auch schafft, seht ihr in einem späteren Testabschnitt. 
Von der Grundform ist es ein wahrer Twin-Tower-Kühler, welcher sich in die beiden spezifischen „Kühlebenen“ teilt. Beide Teile verfügen über 40 Lamellenebenen, welche recht dicht beisammen liegen. Diese Ebenen werden von 8 Heatpipes durchzogen, welche speziell bei dem Sockel LGA2011 einen besonderen Leistungsschub bringen. Auch die neuen Biegungen, welche sich an den Ecken der Lamellen befinden und bereits beim True Spirit zum Einsatz kamen, sind hier verbaut wurden. Diese sollen den Luftstrom verbessern und auch das eine oder andere °C herauskitzeln. Die Vielzahl der Heatpipes wurden alle mit einer Art Kappe überzogen und sind somit auch noch als Blickfang geeignet. Positiv ist mir besonders die hervorragende Verarbeitung aufgefallen, welche bei Thermalright zwar schon zum guten Ton gehört, aber leider nicht von vielen anderen Herstellern gezeigt wird.
Auch die beiden neuen Lüfter aus der TY-Serie passen optisch sehr gut zu dem Silver Arrow SB-E und bringen den Thermalright Look erst richtig in das Gesamtbild mit hinein. In Sachen Impressionen kann man wohl festhalten, dass es Thermalright wieder geschafft hat, einen exzellent verarbeiteten und schön anzusehenden Kühler abzuliefern. Wie dieser sich aber nun im Kühltest, dem wohl wichtigsten Kriterium schlägt, wird der nächste Abschnitt zeigen. Nun aber erst einmal die Bilder des Kühlers:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcA8wnPtPME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit der Thread nicht mit Bildern überflutet wird, befinden sich weitere Fotos im nachfolgendem Spoiler.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Montage*​*Intel - Systeme*

Der Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E ist ein Multi-Sockel CPU Kühler und somit auf einer Vielzahl von modernen Plattformen einsetzbar, was leider nicht bei jedem Kühler Standard ist. Als erstes möchte ich eine kurze Montageanleitung für Intel-basierte Sockel geben. Bei den Intel-Plattformen unterscheidet sich die Montage nur durch eine Variation der Löcher in der Backplate. Zu Beginn sind in die passenden Löcher der Backplate die kleinen weißen Plastikhalter zu stecken. Anschließend werden durch die Plastikhalter Schrauben gesteckt und durch die Löcher für die Sockelhalterung geführt. Nun sind die 4 Abstandshalter von der Mainboardoberseite aufzuschrauben. Anschließend ist die beiliegende Metallhalterung auf die Abstandshalter aufzusetzen und mit den 4 kürzeren Schrauben festzuziehen. Nun kann der CPU-Kühler selber aufgesetzt werden. Als nächstes schiebt man die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Heatpipes hindurch und verschraubt diese mit der Metallhalterung. Somit ist der Kühler fertig montiert und kann nach dem Anklemmen des Lüfters eingesetzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*AMD - Systeme*​ 
Wie bereits angesprochen, ist der Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E ein Multi-Sockel CPU Kühler und somit auf einer Vielzahl von modernen Plattformen einsetzbar. Als zweites möchte ich eine kurze Montageanleitung für AMD-basierte Sockel geben. Bei den AMD-Plattformen ist zu Beginn der Montage die Standardhalterung zu entfernen. Danach kann mit der eigentlichen Montage begonnen werden. Dazu sind in die passenden Löcher der Backplate die kleinen weißen Plastikhalter zu stecken. Anschließend werden durch die Plastikhalter Schrauben gesteckt und durch die Löcher für die Sockelhalterung geführt. Nun sind die 4 Abstandshalter von der Mainboardoberseite aufzuschrauben. Anschließend ist die beiliegende Metallhalterung auf die Abstandshalter aufzusetzen und mit den 4 kürzeren Schrauben festzuziehen. Nun kann der CPU-Kühler selber aufgesetzt werden. Als nächstes schiebt man die kleine Querstrebe zwischen den Heatpipes hindurch und verschraubt diese mit der Metallhalterung. Somit ist der Kühler fertig montiert und kann nach dem Anklemmen des Lüfters eingesetzt werden.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Kühlleistung**Einleitung*​
Bei einem CPU-Kühler kommt es nicht nur auf das Aussehen oder den Lieferumfang an und deshalb werde ich die einzelnen Kühler durch einen abgestimmten und gleichbleibenden Parcour schicken. Somit ist es möglich, eine Vergleichbarkeit zu erreichen und die Kühler können besser eingeschätzt werden. Zu Beginn wird der Kühler mit der mitgelieferten Standardbelüftung auf die Probe gestellt. Anschließend folgen noch Tests mit passenden Referenzlüftern. Die Messung bezüglich der Standardbelüftung wird auch durchgeführt, sollte dem Lieferumfang kein Extralüfter beiliegen. In diesem Fall muss sich der Kühler ohne einen Lüfter der CPU entgegenstellen und zeigen, was er im lüfterlosen Betrieb kann. Liegt dem Testkühler allerdings ein Lüfter bei, so wird auch dieser im Standardbelüftungstest verwendet. Die Referenzbelüftungstests unterteilen sich in die Messung mit nur einem Referenzlüfter und die Messung mit zwei Referenzlüftern. Sollte der Kühler bereits standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sein, so entfällt der Test mit nur einem Referenzlüfter nicht. Die Größe der Lüfter hängt vom Standardlüfter ab. Das bedeutet, wenn der Kühler z.B. einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt, setzen sich die Referenzlüfter auch aus 120mm Lüftern zusammen. Als 120mm Referenzbelüftung kommen ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex (1600 rpm @ 100%) und bei der 140mm Referenzbelüftung ein/zwei Enermax Apollish (1500 rpm @ 100%) zum Einsatz.
Um bei dem Test unsinnige oder verfälschende Werte auszuschließen, wurde jeder der Tests 2x ausgeführt. Dabei wurde der Kühler neu montiert und wieder auf die Ausgangsposition gebracht. Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die Arctic Silver 5 verwendet, so dass auch hier die Vergleichbarkeit erhalten bleibt. Da mir der Punkt „Vergleichbarkeit“ sehr wichtig ist, werden alle Temperaturen als Deltawerte angegeben. Dabei werden alle Kerne der CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und verharren 30min in diesem Zustand. Am Ende werden die maximalen Temperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl der Kerne dividiert. Nun wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und schon sind die Werte unabhängig von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur. Somit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit unter den einzelnen Kühlern gewährleistet.​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Standardbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Untertest muss der neue Kühler aus dem Hause Thermalright zeigen, welches Kühlpotenzial er bereits mit der serienmäßigen Standardkühlung an den Tag legen kann. Führt man sich die Werte seiner beiden Vorgänger vor Augen, sollte er in meiner Rangliste recht weit nach oben kommen können. Und genau so ist es auch. Er kann sich an die Spitze der Luftkühler setzen und verdrängt den Alpenföhn Himalaya von der Spitze. Mit einer Temperatur von 33,3°C im „Auto-Modus“ kann er sich um ganze 2°C vom Alpenföhn-Kühler absetzen. Die beiden Lüfter laufen hierbei angenehm ruhig und sind in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse, was in den meisten Fällen sogar noch unter dem Schreibtisch steht, kaum zu hören. Mit diesen langsam drehenden Lüftern kommt der Silver Arrow SB-E schon auf recht ansehnliche Werte, was er besonders seiner Masse und seinen Abmaßen zu verdanken hat. Hier kann er den Vorteil von großen Twin-Tower-Kühlern ausspielen. Das sieht man auch, wenn man sich die Kühlwerte bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl anguckt. Hier steigt die CPU-Temperatur gerade einmal um 0,2°C an. Dies zeigt auch sehr gut auf, dass der SB-E für langsam drehende Lüfter ausgelegt wurde. Lässt man die Standardlüfter auf 100% laufen, kann man zwar noch rund 1°C aus dem Aufbau herauskitzeln, steigert dafür aber die Geräuschkulisse unnötig. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Autoregelung schon eine ganz gute Sache und auch ein empfehlenswerter Mittelweg. Wer natürlich lieber sein eigener Herr sein möchte, kann dies über die beiden regelbaren Lüfteranschlüsse der Serienbelüftung gerne ändern.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*1x Referenzbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Untertest ist für den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E eher weniger geeignet, da dieser weniger für den Betrieb mit nur einem Lüfter entwickelt wurde. Nichts desto trotz lässt dieser Untertest einige Schlüsse über das semi-passive Kühlverhalten zu. Der 140mm Referenzlüfter wurde dabei in der Mitte des Kühlers montiert. Leider ist der Kühler dadurch in der Rangliste einen Platz nach unten abgerutscht, was man aber nicht gleich als rein negativ bewerten sollte. Mir zeigt das eher, dass der Kühler auch im semi-passiven Betrieb noch über ordentliches Potenzial verfügt und selbst mit nur einem kleineren Lüfter noch einige andere Kandidaten hinter sich lassen konnte. Wer das Potenzial des Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E aber nutzen will, sollte lieber mindestens 2 Lüfter verbauen.​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*2x Referenzbelüftung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem eigentlich letztem Untertest wurden dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E zwei 140mm Referenzlüfter zur Seite gestellt. Mit dieser Kombination konnte sich der Kühler nochmal verbessern und die CPU noch kühler halten. Im Auto-Modus lag eine Temperatur von 32°C vor und konnte so wieder die Spitzenposition in der Rangliste einnehmen. Nur die Wasserkühlung bleibt auch hier wieder das Non-Plus-Ultra. Lässt man die beiden Lüfter nun im 50% Modus drehen, so steigt die Temperatur um 0,7°C auf 32,7°C, was aber immer noch ein guter Wert ist. Der Vorteil ist hierbei aber, dass die vorherrschende Geräuschkulisse sinkt. Lässt man die Lüfter nun mit 100% laufen, erreicht man einen Spitzenwert von 31,4°C und somit meinen besten erreichten Wert. Der Silver Arrow SB-E kann sich auch hier behaupten und muss sich vor der Konkurrenz nicht verstecken. Vergleicht man aber die erreichten Werte der Referenzbelüftung und die der Standardbelüftung würde ich zu keiner neuen Lüfterbestückung raten. Die beiden Standardlüfter passen schon sehr gut zum Kühler und können mit einer angenehmen Geräuschentwicklung punkten. Schnelle oder laute Lüfter würden meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr gut zu dem Kühler passen.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Bonus-Tests*

*Folgt so schnell wie möglich!*

Für diesen Übergangszeitraum möchte ich auf die Testergebnisse von PC-Cooling verweisen:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IgSW50IR0qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Fazit*

Abschließend stellt sich nun wieder die Frage: „Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E - die neue Pfeilspitze?“. Von den Abmaßen und der äußeren Form her verspricht der neue Kühler einiges an Kühlleistung. Die 8 leistungsstarken Heatpipes und die beiden wuchtigen Lamellenseiten versprechen eine gute Wärmeverteilung und Abführung. Das dieses System aufgeht, haben wir schon bei dem IFX-14 und dem „normalen“ Silver Arrow gesehen. Auch die hier getroffenen Veränderungen kommen mit den heutigen Prozessoren, speziell bei LGA2011, gut aus und können diese angenehm kühl halten. Speziell sind auch hier die beiden neuen Lüfter aufgefallen. Der größere mittig platzierte 150mm Lüfter hat sich sehr gut integriert und leistet gute Arbeit. Die Geräuschentwicklung ist sehr angenehm und in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse, welches in der Regel noch unter dem Schreibtisch steht, kaum bis gar nicht wahrnehmbar. Die Vollvernickelung ist auch bei dem SB-E wieder sehr schön anzusehen und macht ganz schön was her. Segen und Fluch zugleich sind bei dem Kühler aber nach wie vor die wuchtigen Abmaße, welche bei dem einen oder anderen System zu Problemen führen könnte. Auf der RAM Seite ist zwar noch ca. 1-2mm Freiraum (sollte bei den meisten RAM-Modulen keine Probleme geben), aber auf der entgegengesetzten Seite kommt es bei hohen Mainboardkühllösungen schnell zu Komplikationen. Hier sollte man sich vorher genau informieren, welche Komponenten man verbauen möchte.
  [FONT=&quot]Hat man diese Vorarbeit geschafft, kann der Kühler mit einer guten und überzeugenden Kühlleistung punkten. Er weiß auch eine übertaktete CPU gut zu kühlen und muss sich vor einem Konkurrenzvergleich nicht scheuen. In allen Tests liefert er durchweg gute Ergebnisse ab und ist hervorragend verarbeitet. Auch in Sachen Zubehör lässt sich Thermalright nicht lumpen und legt eine Handvoll nützliche Sachen bei. Nichts desto trotz hatte ich mir für seine Größe und Neuerungen einen größeren Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber den bereits getesteten Kühlern erhofft. Auch der hohe Preis von 64,60€ (Stand 03.03.2012) ist in meinen Augen grenzwertig. Im Twin-Kühler-Direktvergleich schneidet er preislich zwar sehr gut ab und hat auch einen durchaus gerechtfertigten Preis. Nichts desto trotz ist ein Preis von über 60€ für einen CPU-Kühler doch schon eine ganze Stange Geld, egal welche Form er aufweist. Hier muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie viel er ausgeben möchte! Da der Silver Arrow SB-E aber im Großen und Ganzen nur wenige Kritikpunkte zugelassen hat, verdient er sich dennoch den „Gold-Star“.   
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Links

*PC-Cooling Hompage

Thermalright Hompage

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E im Preischeck

*
Icke&Er Reviews bei PCGHX
*zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (8. März 2012)

Der Test ist nun fertig und geht somit online, viel Spaß 

MFG
Icke&Er


----------



## lunar19 (8. März 2012)

Super Test  

Der Kühler ist schon geil


----------



## Colonia (8. März 2012)

Sehr schöner Test 

Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass der Silver Arrow SB-E um fast 10°C kühler als der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Schöner Test, schicke Bilder und schicker Kühler 

Wundert mich, dass sich der Kühler kaum vom EKL Himalaya absetezen kann. Ein Vergleich mit dem Alpenföhn K2 wäre super


----------



## Icke&Er (8. März 2012)

Colonia schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum glauben, dass der Silver Arrow SB-E um fast 10°C kühler als der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist.



Also leistungsmäßig kann er den Macho in die Schranken weisen, dafür siegt dieser aber im Preis 



Softy schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass sich der Kühler kaum vom EKL Himalaya absetezen kann. Ein Vergleich mit dem Alpenföhn K2 wäre super


 
Da hätte ich mir vor dem Test auch einen etwas größeren Vorsprung erwartet. Ich bin aber schon an weiteren Kühlern dran und kann den K2 gerne in die To-Do-List mit aufnehmen. Am Samstag werde ich mich auf der Cebit mal nach weiteren "Gegnern" umschauen 

MFG


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. März 2012)

Dann freu ich mich schon auf einen Vergleichstest von zwei High End Kühlern


----------



## Fischer995 (9. März 2012)

Thermalright  Silver Arrow SB-e vs. EKL Alpenföhn Everest? ;D;D


----------



## Icke&Er (9. März 2012)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-e vs. EKL Alpenföhn Everest? ;D;D


 
Ist geplant


----------



## lunar19 (9. März 2012)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Thermalright  Silver Arrow SB-e vs. EKL Alpenföhn Everest? ;D;D


 
Das sind vier gegen zwei, dass ist fies


----------



## Fischer995 (9. März 2012)

Oha ej da freu ich mich drauf . 2 neue kühlgiganten.

Edit. Also der test zwischen den 2 wär echt hammer. Weil bin schon auf der suche nach neuem kühler. Entweder der SB-e oder der everest.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. März 2012)

Der Everest?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich überlege, langfristig meinen PC in ein Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced umzusiedeln, und die dann gewonnene Höhe entweder für einen Thermaltake SB-E, einen EKL K2, oder einen Noctua NH-D14 zu nutzen.


----------



## derP4computer (10. März 2012)

Sehr schöner Test!


----------



## lunar19 (10. März 2012)

> Ich überlege, langfristig meinen PC in ein Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced  umzusiedeln, und die dann gewonnene Höhe entweder für einen Thermaltake  SB-E, einen EKL K2, oder einen Noctua NH-D14 zu nutzen.



Ich bin für den: Susanoo: CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe


----------



## Wambo (11. März 2012)

Sehr, sehr schöner Test!

Nur, wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus?
Ist der neue Silver Arrow SB-E leiser als ein HR-02 Macho mit einem Lüfter?

Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. März 2012)

@Lunar: Dein Ernst? So ein winziges Teil? Aber 12 Heatpipes... W0000t?! 

*EDIT:* Wie Produktbilder doch täuschen können... 4 Lüfter in vertikaler Anordnung? WTF?!


----------



## lunar19 (11. März 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> @Lunar: Dein Ernst? So ein winziges Teil? Aber 12 Heatpipes... W0000t?!
> 
> *EDIT:* Wie Produktbilder doch täuschen können... 4 Lüfter in vertikaler Anordnung? WTF?!


 
Haha


----------



## Icke&Er (11. März 2012)

Wambo schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schöner Test!
> 
> Nur, wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus?
> Ist der neue Silver Arrow SB-E leiser als ein HR-02 Macho mit einem Lüfter?
> ...


 
Also einen wirklich spürbaren Unterschied gibt es zwischen den Lüfterkonstelationen nicht. Beide sind sehr leise und in einem normalen PC nicht wirklich raushörbar.
Ich würde sagen, dass die sich beide nicht viel nehmen.

MFG


----------



## Rosigatton (15. März 2012)

Sehr schön!!! Krich direkt ´nen "GAS"-Anfall. (Gear Aquiring Syndrom).


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (31. März 2012)

Wie fällt der unterschied zwischen einem normalen SA und dem SA-E aus, das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## elohim (1. April 2012)

Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU-Kühler - Ergebnisse mit Serienlüfter | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

kein großer Unterschied, der SA ist tendenziell besser bei höheren Drehzahlen, der SA SBE bei kleineren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. April 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## Forever alone (2. April 2012)

Hier werden die beiden auch miteinander verglichen: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Test Special LGA 2011 - YouTube


----------



## sedeko (3. April 2012)

Ich find ihn geil leider hab ich bedenken ob er in mein Gehäuse passt hab das CM 690 II laut Herstellerseite passen CPU lüfter von einer maximal höhe von 177 mm rein, sollte dann ja eigentlich gerade so rein passen nur um die breite mache ich mir mehr sorgen müsste dann evtl. die Deckellüfter ausbauen ist das zu empfehlen oder lieber dann doch kleineren einbauen?


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

Muss man Zum Einbauen das Board ausbauen oder geht das auch so, wenn man eine Aussparung im Mainboardschlitten hat?


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

Wenn die Aussparung groß genug ist, dann muss man das Board nie ausbauen, egal welchen Kühler man nutzt.


----------



## Klarostorix (22. August 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Wenn die Aussparung groß genug ist, dann muss man das Board nie ausbauen, egal welchen Kühler man nutzt.



Das stimmt so nicht. Meine Scythe Grand Kama Cross saß nicht richtig, dann wollte ich ihn stabilisieren, dabei gehen natürlich alle Pushpins raus  Ohne MB-Ausbau kriegt den niemand mehr da rein  Deshalb muss jetzt was neues her, hab die Schnauze voll von Pushpins


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

Sehr gutes Reveiw... habe fast identische Werte mit dem Silver-Arrow in meinem Test erzielen können.

PS: welche 140mm Referenzlüfter kannst du für den Silver Arrow SB-E empfehlen ? Ich habe es nocht nicht ausprobiert... aber kann man 120mm auch an den Kühler schließen ?


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (24. August 2012)

120 mm Lüfter machen keinen Sinn, da diese nicht die gesamte Kühlfläche mit Luft befächern können. Daher würde ich raten ausschließlich 140 mm Lüfter zu verwenden wenn man tauschen möchte. Der Kühlkörper ist ja extra an größere Lüfter angepasst, daher ja auch diese - um es mal grob zu sagen - gerundete Form (von vorne drauf gesehen).


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2012)

Kann dem Eddy da nur zustimmen. Eine Wechsel auf die kleinen 120mm Lüfter wirkt sich nur negativ auf die Temperaturen aus.
Auch generell würde ich die Standardlüfter nicht tauschen, da diese bereits sehr gute Arbeit verrichten 

PS: max. für geplante Modding-Optik-Zwecke eine überlegung wert 

MFG


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

Ich wollte den Arrow SB-E als Grundlage für meinen Lüfter-Round Up diverser 140 und 120mm nutzen.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2012)

Da würde ich dir eher zu einem normalen Single-Tower Kühler (TR True Spirit 140 oder Archon) raten, da du dort einen besseren wertevergleich erreichen wirst.
Die Doppel-Tower Kühler reagieren nicht so sensiebel auf Lüfteränderungen bzw kannst du die Unterschiede der Lüfter nicht so gut aufzeigen.
Auch brauch der Silver Arrow ja immer 2 Lüfter 

MFG


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

Ja gut danke für dein Tipp.
Auf dem Archon könnte ich dann auch 120mm Anbringen ohne das die Ergebnise zwischen 140-und 120mm Total verzerren ?
Welche alternative gibt es noch zu den Archon und True Spirit ?


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (24. August 2012)

Du kannst das nie wirklich vergleichen.

Ein Kühler der für 140 mm Lüfter konzipiert ist, wird mit 120 mm Lüftern immer einen klaren Leistungsabfall haben da sich in den Bereichen die nicht direkt mit Luft befächert werden, Wärme staut. Und ein Kühler der für 120 mm Lüfter konzipiert ist, wird mit einem 140 mm Lüfter kaum bessere Leistungen erzielen können da ein großer Teil der Luft einfach am Kühler vorbei geführt wird. 

Wenn du Lüfter an einem Kühler testen möchtest, solltest du zwei verschiedene Kühler verwenden oder eben mit Messgeräten testen. Aber das kostet dann ein wenig.


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

Das was du sagst stimmt schon. Aber trotzdem kann man ein vergleich ziehen. Zum Beispielt Kühlt Lüfter X mit 120mm die CPU auf 56°C und Lüfter Y ebenfalls mit 120mm Breite Kühlt die CPU nur bis 60°C . also hat kann man die 120mm Lüfter Separat von den 140mm Bewerten, oder nicht ?

Prolimatech Genesis ist aber für 120 sowie 140mm konzipiert, mit denen könnte man ein eindeutigeres Ergebnis erzielen.


----------



## Klarostorix (24. August 2012)

ich würde die beiden Klassen getrennt testen. die 120er auf einem Einzelturmkühler wie dem Macho und die 140er auf einem Genesis z.B. Man wird einfach nicht beiden Klassen gerecht, wenn man alle in einen Topf schmeißt


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

also ich habe mal zu Testen gerade ausprobiert ob 120mm Lüfter an den Silver Arrow SB-E Montiert werden können. Antowrt lautet Ja und die 120mm liegen garnicht mal so schlecht auf dem Arrow auf.
Ich werde einfach mal alle Lüfter durchgehen dann werde ich mir die Ergebnisse ansehen und entscheiden ob die Ergebnisse Review würdig sind


----------



## Sanyassin (24. August 2012)

Könntest Du für den test nicht "ähnliche" Kühler nehmen...

Denke da speziell an den Macho (Rev.A)  für die 140 mm Lüfter 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und den Macho 120 für die 120 mm Lüfter ??

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Dann hättest Du auf einer recht ähnlichen Plattform durchaus vergleichbare 
Ergebnisse.


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

Also ich selber besitze keinen Macho wäre auf ein Sponsoring angewiesen  aber eventuell lässt sich ja was einrichten..

Das wird hier aber zu sehr Offtopic denke ich ^^


----------



## Sanyassin (25. August 2012)

Gab doch schon häufiger Leser-/Forum-Reviews... 

Fragen kostet doch nichts, hast nichts zu verlieren.

vlt bekommst ja auch gleich ein paar Exemplare an Lüftern mehr für den Test:
und einer Lüfter-Übersicht auf den Macho zeigt den interessierten 
Lesern eine echte Vergleichbarkeit


----------



## aliriza (25. August 2012)

Ich werde mal sehen was sich machen lässt 

Mein Ziel ist es ja nicht 120mm gegen 140mm zu vergleichen, sondern 140mm gegen 140mm Lüfter und 120mm mit 120mm.

Somit wäre das auch nicht schlimm den Arrow SB-E zu nutzen


----------



## apostoli (16. September 2012)

Fu..... bei mir kollidiert der kleinere Lüfter mit dem Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## MagicMongo (16. September 2012)

Hi Forenmitglieder....xD

Also erstmal super Test,nachträglich, hat mir gefallen. 

Zudem war es vor 3 Wochen ausschlaggebend das ich mir diesen Lüfter ausgesucht habe,um mein System zu veredeln.
Rein optisch wirklich ein Kracher von CPU-Kühler,wirkt sehr Edel. Auch Lautstärketechnisch sind die Lüfter nicht zu hören,bei mir drehen sich die Lüfter im Schnitt mit 650 Umdrehungen die Minute bis 42°,danach drehen sie dann langsam auf,aber immer noch nicht hörbar.
Im idle liegt die Temp bei 25-30° und Prime-auslastung 52° @ 4Ghz i5-2500k.

Zur Montage,eigentlich easy,ich hatte keine komplikationen. Wie schon oft erwähnt,sollte man Lowprofil-Ram nutzen.
Ich bin definitiv begeistert vom Luftkühler und das,wo ich vorher eine Antec H2o 620 Wakü hatte.

Mfg


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2012)

Schickes Teil, hab ihn heute auch montiert.
Kann zwar, dank Corsair Vengeance Ram den kleinen Lüfter nicht montieren, aber die Temps gefallen mir trotzdem schon.
Klasse Review, wie die anderen, vor allem die saubere Gliederung gefällt mir.
Weiter so


----------



## Pixy (21. September 2012)

Sehr schöner Test, habe den Kühler auch eine Zeitlang in Erwägung gezogen, aber die Lüfterfarben.
Und ich sah sehr häufig, dass der kleinere Lüfter selbst bei normalen Arbeitsspeicher recht weit oben hing und das gefiel mir überhaupt nicht.

Der Kühler scheint zu sehr Mainboard Abhängig zu sein, je nachdem wie weit die Speicherbänke von der CPU liegen passt es oder eher nicht.


----------



## [Bur4n] (27. September 2012)

Good Evening Ladies and Gentlemen,

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem P45 Mainboard bzw Sockel 775 Chipsatz gemacht? Mich würde auch interessieren ob man den Kühler so drehen kann, das die Lüfter die warme Luft nach oben abgeben können, und wie es dann mit den RAM-Bänken aussieht (Vollbestückung).

Greetings


----------



## DrDave (3. Oktober 2012)

Habe ja jetzt auch den silver arrow in Betrieb. 
Aufgrund der corsair vengeance habe ich den 140er nicht montieren können. 
Jedoch passt ein 120er über die corsairs und schließt bündig mit dem kühler ab. 
Ich habe einen http://geizhals.de/549319 verwendet den ich noch hatte. 
Einen weiteren FM121 ist als Gehäuselüfter am Heck montiert. 
Auch wenn der SB-E für geringe Drehzahlen optimiert ist,  will ich euch fragen inwieweit der 150er TY Lüfter den hohen Durchsatz der FMs behindert? 
Wenn ich den 120er der über den RAM sitzt aufdreh kommt mir es so vor als wenn die Hälfte des Luftstroms über den Kühler hinwegströmt


----------

